# Child handrail for stairs



## graciebell (Feb 29, 2008)

DD fell down the stairs and lost a tooth on our slate floor on Monday. Not the most fun day at my house! But, she is ok, we just have to live with a toothless wonder until she gets her permanent tooth in several years - she is 2. We're also thinking about doing a bridge, but that is a whole nother thread.

Anyway, DH and I have been thinking about installing a child level handrail so she can have something that is easier to grab onto. I've done some googling and only found 1.

http://www.kidco.com/main.taf?p=6,1

Does anyone have any experience with this one? It is 89.00, so not very cheap and I would like to know if it was worth it or if anyone has a cheaper alternative. Has anyone attempted to make their own?

Thanks yall!


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

I haven't bought these, but I found one other option on google:

http://www.littlestepscorp.com/

Your poor daughter! I'm glad she's okay. Sorry she lost her tooth.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

I've seen those, they seem like a good idea; but I wonder if it wouldn't be cheaper to just purchase a regular handrail (at lowe's or home depot or the like) and install it at a lower height than the regular one?

(that's assuming you own the place of course; if you're renting you may need to check if it's ok to do first, since you'd probably need to drill new holes in the wall)


----------



## graciebell (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rebeccajo* 
I haven't bought these, but I found one other option on google:

http://www.littlestepscorp.com/

Your poor daughter! I'm glad she's okay. Sorry she lost her tooth.

That one looks good! I like how I don't have to drill into the handrail.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azmomtoone* 
I've seen those, they seem like a good idea; but I wonder if it wouldn't be cheaper to just purchase a regular handrail (at lowe's or home depot or the like) and install it at a lower height than the regular one?

(that's assuming you own the place of course; if you're renting you may need to check if it's ok to do first, since you'd probably need to drill new holes in the wall)

I've thought about it too - I bet it would look a little bit more professional and less kid over-run. And, yes, we do own the place.


----------



## ErikaG (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azmomtoone* 
I've seen those, they seem like a good idea; but I wonder if it wouldn't be cheaper to just purchase a regular handrail (at lowe's or home depot or the like) and install it at a lower height than the regular one?

(that's assuming you own the place of course; if you're renting you may need to check if it's ok to do first, since you'd probably need to drill new holes in the wall)

That's what my parents did when we were kids...they removed it a few years ago (they're still in the house I grew up in) but if they stay in their house until my daughter is walking up and down stairs alone, I'm probably going to encourage them to replace it.


----------

